# Welcher Nahfeldmonitor(PC Lautsprecher)?



## gecco (6. Januar 2012)

Da ich einen besseren Sound als die klassischen Pc Lautsprecher suche bin ich auf Nahfeldmonitore gestossen!
Da ich von diesen noch keinen blassen Schimmer habe brauchte ich hier mal ein paar Auskünfte!
Ich würde lieber aktive Monitore verwenden da ich keinen Verstärker kaufen will!

Aktive Nahfeldmonitore

Was würde mir bei den aktiven Bi Amp bringen?

Da gibt es sehr viele aber mit welchen Anschlüssen sollten die Monitore versehen sein(Analoger Eingang XLR,Analoger Eingang Klinke,Analoger Eingang Miniklinke,Analoger Eingang Cinch,Digitaler Eingang),welcher Anschluss wäre für den PC am besten,oder welchen Adapter würde ich brauchen?

Ich hab derzeit nur eine onboard Soundkarte!
Würde mir zb. eine Asus Xonar DX(PCIe)bei aktiven Monitoren helfen?

Die Monitore sollten geschirmt sein und ein Lautstärkeregler sollte auf der vorderseite sein!
Preislich bin ich auch ein wenig eingeschränkt,eher unterste bis mittlere Preisschiene(Paarpreis ca. bis 250 Euro)!
zb.http://www.thomann.de/de/samson_studio_gt.htm
http://www.thomann.de/de/samson_studio_pro.htm
Für sachdienliche Hinweise oder Monitorvorschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2012)

Die Samson kannst Du nehmen, wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind die "Pro" die gleichen + Mic dazu. Da die nicht teurer sind, würd ich dann die nehmen.

Es ist nur so, dass die halt AUCH eine kleine Soundkarte eingebaut haben (Audiointerface) und sogar eine Light-Version für Musikproduktionssoftware dabei ist, das zahlst Du natürlich mit. Vlt. sind die Boxen also "nur" 150€ wert. Es gibt aber bei den Nahfeldmonitoren so ab 100-150€ nur sehr wenige, die auch Lautstärkeregler vorne haben, daher sind das aktuell wohl eh die einzigen, die in Frage kommen. "Profis" haben eh einen externen Regler oder regeln per Software, so dass sie zwei Einzelboxen bevorzugen: da hat jede Box einen eigenen Verstärker eingebaut, aber auch einen einzelnen Stromanaschluss und muss hinten per Regler geregelt werden, oder halt per externem Regler. Bei einem Set wie beim Samson GT wiederum ist in der Box, wo auch der Regler ist, der Verstärker, in der anderen ist keiner - die wird mit der ersten Box verbunden und von der mitversorgt. Dafür kann man dann aber auch eben am Regler der einen Box beide regeln.

Anschließen kannst Du die Samson GT entweder per USB, dann macht die Soundkarte im Boxenset den Sound, oder aber über einen der anderen Anschlüsse - ich würde da den Cinch-Anschluss nehmen, dann brauchst Du für normalen Onboardsound ein Kabel mit 3,5mm-Stereo-Klinkenstecker auf der einen Seite und 2x Cinch auf der anderen. Ob der onboardsound oder USB besser klingt, kannst Du dann ja ausprobieren. 

Oder willst Du auch eine extra Sondkarte dazukaufen?


----------



## gecco (6. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich die Soundkarte nicht brauche auch gut,wenn sie mir was bringt würde ich sie schon nehmen!
Kann man über Usb einen vernünftigen Sound zustandebringen?
Das nächste Problem ist,das der Aufstellungsplatz sehr nahe bei der Wand wäre,sollte man dann überhaupt ein Bassreflexsystem nehmen?
Ich hab da mal 2 Tests gefunden!
Samson Studio GT Test Monitoring
Aber einer schreibt irgendwas und der andere schreibts in leicht abgewandelter Form nach,so sieht mir das aus!

Abschirmung werde ich wahrscheinlich schon brauchen wenn sie neben dem Bildschirm stehen oder?

Was würde mir BI AMP bringen?
Schade nur das es so gut wie keine Monitore mit Abdeckung für die Lautsprecher gibt(wahrscheinlich des Klangs wegen),aber wenn kleine Kinderlein das sehen,dann sind die leider gleich mal reingedrückt,aber das ist ein anderes Problem!

Die würden mir auch gefallen,haben aber leider keinen Lautstärkeregler vorne!
M-AUDIO BX5 D2


Yamaha HS50 leider zu teuer.
Yamaha HS50m 2-Weg Monitor

Die wären auch nicht schlecht!
ESI nEar05 eXperience aktive Studio-Nahfeldmonitore

Die würden sich auch noch ausgehen?
Tannoy Reveal 501A

Bei den Beringers kann man viel einstellen!
http://www.testberichte.de/p/behringer-tests/truth-b1030a-testbericht.html

Was sind Audioengine 2 für welche?
http://www.testberichte.de/test/produkt_tests_audioengine_a2_p121727.html

Gibts irgendeinen Adapter um die Lautstärke zu verändern wenn die Monitore keinen Drehregler besitzen?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (6. Januar 2012)

Hm, hätte man das nicht auch in Deinem bisherigen Thread klären können? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/195074-suche-pc-lautsprecher-bis-150-euro-5.html 

Ansonsten kurz:
- Bi Amp bedeutet, dass beide Schalltreiber (also Hochtöner und Tief-Mitteltöner) ihren eigenen Verstärker im Gehäuse haben.
- Magnetische Abschirmung sollte bei einem LCD nicht mehr wichtig sein, jedenfalls brauchst Du keine sichtbaren Störungen erwarten.
- Wandnahe Aufstellung sorgt im Allgemeinen für eine Verstärkung der tiefen Frequenzen mit Potenzial zu dröhnendem Sound. Umgekehrt kann das bei im Tieftonbereich sonst eher schwachen Modellen (wie der genannten Yamahas zum Beispiel) für ein (zumindest subjektiv) besseres Klangbild führen.
- Separate Lautstärkeregler gibt es, z.B. FOSTEX PC-1 BLACK - Thomann sterreich oder SM Pro Audio Nano Patch Lautstrke Controller - Thomann sterreich . Alternativ bei entsprechenden Fähigkeiten günstig selber basteln oder über Sondertasten der PC-Tastatur steuern.

Und wie gesagt, wir sollten wohl sonst im alten Thread weiter machen.


----------



## gecco (6. Januar 2012)

Wie schliese ich  symmetrische XLR-oder unsymmetrische Klinkeneingänge beim Pc am besten an,soll ich noch eine Asus Xonar DX bestellen,bringt mir das noch was?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2012)

Ich würde einfach per Cinch anschließen, das haben die Boxen ja. Oder meinst Du jetzt so einen Lautstärkeregler? Bei dem teureren Fostex musst Du dann halt ein Kabel Cinch auf 2x 6,3mm mono nehmen. Und hast Du echt Cinch und nicht 3,5mm-Buchse?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (6. Januar 2012)

Na gut, dann gehts halt hier weiter...

Du hast "nur" Cinch am PC? Das ist unüblich, Standard wären 3,5mm-Stereoklinke (die normalen kleinen Anschlüsse, wie man sie auch bei mobilen Geräten kennt). Was für eine Soundkarte hast Du momentan? Oder kann es sein, dass Du nur eine einzelne Cinch-Buchse mit oranger Färbung hast? Das wäre dann ein Digitalausgang.

Die meisten Soundkarten, sowohl intern als auch extern, bieten Dir nur unsymmetrische Anschlüsse, z.B. Stereoklinke oder Cinch. Es gibt einfache Adapterkabel, um unsymmetrische Signale an XLR-Buchsen (oder andere symmetrische Anschlüsse) zu übertragen. Siehe hier: Bestens verkabelt! Der Cableguy hilft. - Thomann sterreich Hiervon rate ich allerdings ab, da es je nach Gesamtaufbau zu Störgeräuschen kommen kann. Wenn Du ohnehin unsymmetrische Ausgänge hast und die Lautsprecher ebenfalls welche bieten, nutze diese. Die (theoretischen) Vorteile von symmetrischer Verbindung fallen daheim meistens eh weg.

Also ein willkürliches Beispiel (muss bei Dir nicht unbedingt passen!): Kabel von 3,5mm-Stereoklinke (am PC) auf 2x 6,3mm-Monoklinke (Lautsprecher), wie etwa CORDIAL CFY 1,5 WPP LONG - Thomann sterreich .
Und gebe bitte nicht zuviel Geld für Kabel aus. Speziell bei Thomann würde ich schon lieber "Cordial" als "The Sssnake", da sich der Aufpreis hier in sehr guter Verarbeitung bemerkbar macht. Aber irgendwelche 30€-Kabel irgendwelchen Supermaterialien und allem möglichen mumpitz () sind ihr Geld dann nicht mehr wert.


----------



## gecco (6. Januar 2012)

Das sind meine Anschlüsse,entschuldigung dürften doch Klinken sein!
http://techinstyle.tv/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/p8p67-deluxe-11.jpg
Da wäre doch eigentlich die beste möglichkeit den orangen digital Cinch zu benützen oder,welches Kabel würde ich hier für alle 2 Monitore benötigen?Danke


----------



## dj*viper (6. Januar 2012)

hey,

die Tannoy Reveal 501A hatte ich auch zum testen bei mir, doch war etwas enttäuscht, was dem bass anging.

es gibt hier im forum ein review über die ESI nEar 08. kannst es ja mal anschauen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/163307-review-esi-near-08-classic.html


----------



## moparcrazy (6. Januar 2012)

gecco schrieb:


> Da wäre doch eigentlich die beste möglichkeit den orangen digital Cinch zu benützen?


Keiner der von Dir genannten Monitore hat einen Digital Eingang.
ps Dein verlinktes Bild ist Tot.


----------



## Darkseth (6. Januar 2012)

die Asus Xonar DX hat kein chinch, sondern normale 3.5mm klinke. Onboard genauso (von Onboard mit nur chinch hab ich noch nie was gehört) 

Für 250€ hab ich mir vor einigen Tagen die gegönnt: Samson Resolv A8
Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Klang. Unten haben die sogar dünne schaumstoff füße, was durch aus Positiv ist. Hab bisher keine anderen bei dem Preis gefunden mit so einem guten Frequenzgang (30 herz bis 30 000 Herz, wobei mehr als 20 000 eh kein sinn machen, weil man es einfach nichtmehr hört.. aber die meisten anderen Lautsprecher gehen erst bei 40-60 Herz los, zumindest laut Spezifikation

Die Esi Near 08 sollen ein recht lautes grundrauschen haben, wie ich schon bei mehreren quellen gelesen hab.. Aber da gilt einfach bestellen und ausprobieren^^


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (6. Januar 2012)

Hm, die Samsons irritieren mich gerade ein wenig. Laut Angabe gehen die bis 30 Hertz runter. Das auf der Rückseite aufgedruckte Frequenzdiagramm zeigt den -3dB-Punkt aber eher bei ca. 40 - 50 Hz, würde ich schätzen. ( http://www.gearnuts.com/images/closeup/xl/1600-ResolvA8_detail3.jpg Schwer zu erkennen, aber man kann es halbwegs abschätzen, zur Not in die Anleitung schauen).

Manchmal wird auch geäußert, dass Frequenzen oberhalb der 20 kHz zur korrekten Reproduktion nicht sinusförmiger Signale vorhanden sein sollten. Kann man diskutieren, ich hab's auch nur grob überflogen. Einfach mal mit der lustigen Fourier-Analyse auseinandersetzen.

Und zur fehlerfreien Erkennung der Anschlüsse einfach mal auf Wikipedia nach Cinch, Klinkenstecker usw. suchen und Bescheid geben, was genau denn nun vorhanden ist.


----------



## HAWX (6. Januar 2012)

SchwarzerQuader schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, die Samsons irritieren mich gerade ein wenig. Laut Angabe gehen die bis 30 Hertz runter. Das auf der Rückseite aufgedruckte Frequenzdiagramm zeigt den -3dB-Punkt aber eher bei ca. 40 - 50 Hz, würde ich schätzen. ( http://www.gearnuts.com/images/closeup/xl/1600-ResolvA8_detail3.jpg Schwer zu erkennen, aber man kann es halbwegs abschätzen, zur Not in die Anleitung schauen).



Warum iritiert dich das?

30 Hz bei -12 db oder noch weniger könnten möglich sein.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (6. Januar 2012)

Hm, nun gut stimmt, es steht ja nirgendwo, dass die 30 Hz und 30 kHz die -3dB-Punkte sind. Das habe ich standardmäßig so angenommen.


----------



## HAWX (6. Januar 2012)

SchwarzerQuader schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, nun gut stimmt, es steht ja nirgendwo, dass die 30 Hz und 30 kHz die -3dB-Punkte sind. Das habe ich standardmäßig so angenommen.



Wenn es so wäre würde das wahrscheinlich extra noch dabei stehen, um Eindruck zu schinden.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2012)

30Hz SAUBER kriegen selbst recht gute Subwoofer kaum hin    Du darfst bei so einem Preis nicht erwarten, dass Sounds, die wirklich 30Hz haben, noch rüberkommen. Auch bei 2.1 ist das, was dann "rumwummert" eher der Bereich um die 50Hz...  Das, was viele mit "bass" meinen, spielt aber eh weit drüber ab - das ist ein Irrglaube, dass ein guter und harter Bass bei 20-30Hz stattfindet, eben WEIL viele Boxen mit ihren Angaben übertreiben, so dass viele Besitzer von Boxen, die angeblich bis 20Hz runtergehen, glauben, dass der "gute" Bass eben bei 20Hz liegt.


----------



## gecco (7. Januar 2012)

Schade,ich hätte nämlich die 
Tannoy Reveal 501A 
und die 
Yamaha HS 50M
http://www.thomann.de/de/yamaha_hs50m.htm
in die engere Auswahl bezogen!
Aber mit den Bass dürften trotz des Preises noch ziemlich alle Probleme haben,siehe
http://www.testberichte.de/p/yamaha-hifi-tests/hs-50m-testbericht.html


----------



## dj*viper (7. Januar 2012)

zu den tannoys hatte ich ja schon was gesagt.

hier mal ein bild, wie sie auf meinem schreibtisch aussahen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2012)

gecco schrieb:


> Schade,ich hätte nämlich die
> Tannoy Reveal 501A
> und die
> Yamaha HS 50M
> ...


 
Du darfst das aber auch nicht missverstehen: mag sein, dass im unteren Bereich was "fehlt" im Vergleich zu einem Discosound - dafür ist der ich sag mal "normale Bassbereich" sauberer und klarer, als wenn Du ein gleichteures 2.1-System nimmst, und auch bei den Mitten hast Du Vorteile, weil bei 2.1 die Boxen wiederum ZU klein für "guten" Sound sind - Du hast mit diesen 2.0-Boxen einen klareren, ausgewogeneren Klang mit einem gutem und sich gut einbettenden Bass, aber eben keinen "magenbohr"-Bass, sondern eher wie das Salz in der Suppe. Manche Leute lassen sich NUR von so einem Bass beeindrucken, und dass zB Melodie und Stimme viel undeutlicher ist, ist denen egal - wenn Du zu solchen Leuten gehörst, für die der Bass quasi nicht das Salz in der Suppe, sondern das Gemüse und die Fleischeinlage sind, dann bist Du mit kleineren 2.0 natürlich nicht so gut bedient, da müssten schon größere 2.0-Boxen her.

Du musst natürlich auch wissen, dass diese Nahfeldmonitore ja an sich für Musikproduktion gedacht sind, und da SOLLEN die auch neutraler klingen und eben NICHT beim Bass "partymäßig" übertreiben, wie es "Multimedialautsprecher" für PC und Homeentertainment tun. 

Schau Dir aber mal die hier an: KRK Rp5 G2 Rokit Aktivmonitor die sollen trotzdem relativ viel Druck bringen und sehr gut klingen.


----------



## gecco (7. Januar 2012)

Du hast vollkommen recht,und wenn Experten die Monitore gut bewerten, werden die auch nicht schlecht sein,aber das ist wahrscheinlich jammern auf hohem Niveau!
Zu den 
KRK RP5 ROKIT G2
laut einem Test,siehe

KRK Systems Rokit RP-5 G2 Test Monitoring
Die Monitore wurden schon zig mal verkauft und für sehr gut bewertet,und Tests ziehen die Monitore wieder in den Kaokao,da weiss man halt wirklich nicht was man glauben soll!

Die Adam A3X sollen auch gut sein aber leider gefallen sie mir überhaupt nicht,schade!

http://www.testberichte.de/p/adam-audio-tests/a3x-testbericht.html


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (7. Januar 2012)

Adam hat sich einen guten Namen aufgebaut, die Lautsprecher dürften alle sehr attraktiv sein. Mir persönlich gefallen sie aber auch nicht von der Optik her. Die A3X ist zudem natürlich auch nochmals etwas teurer als alle hier bisher aufgeführten Modelle und bewegt sich ja auch über dem von Dir angepeilten Bereich.

Testberichte sind auch immer eine zweischneidige Sache. Einerseits sollten die ausführenden Personen mehr Erfahrung in dem entsprechenden Bereich besitzen, andererseits ist das halt auch nicht immer gesichert. Zudem bleiben es am Ende subjektive Einschätzungen, wie man immer wieder beim Vergleich mehrerer Testberichte erkennen kann. Am besten sollte man daher lieber den Fließtext oder (je nach Produkt) die Tabellen durchlesen, die Endnote ignorieren und mehrere Quellen anzapfen.

Stichwort Yamaha: Die von Dir genannten Boxen beschallen mich gerade im Moment und auch schon seit einigen Wochen. Ich persönlich bin sehr zufrieden. Ein direkter Vergleich mit anderen, ähnlich teuren Modellen musste wegen der Finanzen leider ausbleiben, jedoch haben mich die Teile auch so schon überzeugt. Immer wieder bestätigen kann ich den (auch in Testberichten immer wieder erwähnten) "schwachen" Tieftonbereich. Was heißt, dass die nicht so viel "Druck" machen, da kam auch aus meinem alten Creative-Subwoofer mitunter mehr raus. Der hat den Bass allerdings auch eher gepupst, entsprechend stank der Sound dann auch. Die Frequenzen, die von den Yamahas hörbar gespielt werden, kommen hingegen richtig sauber raus. Der Tiefton vermatscht nicht so schnell, sondern knallt auch, wenn es so sein soll.
Halt nicht übertrieben viel, was Eindruck schinden soll und dabei nur rumschwabbelt, sondern ne natürliche Menge, die auch noch richtig knackig ist. So soll es doch sein...
Im Übrigen hat mich eh der Frequenzbereich darüber überzeugt. Besonders die mir wichtigsten Musikstücke, die sehr vom Gesang bestimmt werden (oder nur vokal sind), gefallen mir sehr sehr gut. Ich fasse mich mal kürzer (merke, dass ich schon wieder müde bin -.-) und kann die Yamaha HS 50M empfehlen, rate aber auch zum Vergleich, damit Du entscheiden kannst, ob Dir im Tiefton vielleicht doch zu viel fehlt. (Die größeren HS 80M sollen dort wie auch generell noch besser spielen, kosten dann aber auch 100 € pro Stück mehr.)

Edit:

Was mir bei Adam gerade noch aufgefallen ist: Die Größenangaben zum Tief-Mitteltöner beziehen sich da interessanterweise auf den Außendurchmesser des Korbes. Die 5" (oder 120 mm laut Datenblatt) beziehen sich als nicht auf den Durchmesser der Membran oder Membran+Sicke, sondern erstrecken sich von lnks außen neben der Befestigungsschraube bis rechts außen neben der dortigen Schraube. Ungewöhnlich, wie ich finde, oder?


----------



## gecco (9. Januar 2012)

Bezüglich der Soundkarte hätte ich ja eine Asus Xonar DX eingeplant,und hab weil ich neugierig war bei Klangfarbe in Wien angerufen und der hat mir eine Focusrite VRM Box als USB Soundlösung vorgeschlagen!

Focusrite Vrm Box

Focusrite VRM-Box Test Recording
Das hätte den Vorteil das da ein Drehregler für die Lautstärke draufist,aber was wäre besser für Yamaha HS 50!Keine Ahnung von dem Teil!
Stimmt es das die Yamahas bei wandnaher Aufstellung zu dröhnen anfangen,da meine der Verkäufer von Klangfarbe das die Yamahas sehr gut sind aber wenn die zu nahe an dere Wand sind wegen des nach hinten gerichteten Bassreflexrohres nicht so optimal wäre,besser wäre es bei wandnaher Aufstellung einen Monitor zu nehmen mit nach vorne gerichtetem Bassreflexrohr,was meint ihr?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (9. Januar 2012)

gecco schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Soundkarte hätte ich ja eine Asus Xonar DX eingeplant,und hab weil ich neugierig war bei Klangfarbe in Wien angerufen und der hat mir eine Focusrite VRM Box als USB Soundlösung vorgeschlagen!
> 
> Focusrite Vrm Box
> 
> ...


 
Hm, auf den ersten Blick überzeugt mich die Focusrite nicht so sehr. Wie gut die wirklich klingt kann ich natürlich nur abschätzen, aber generell halte ich die 99 Euro für etwas sehr viel. Ich selber hatte mir testweise noch eine externe von Creative geholt ( Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi HD, USB 2.0 (70SB124000002) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ) und diese nun auch behalten. Lag mit Versand bei ca. 80 Euro, macht einen schönen äußeren Eindruck, bietet je einen digitalen Ein- und Ausgang (beide optisch) und je zwei Cinchbuchsen für Eingang und Ausgang. Vorne sitzen noch zwei 6,3mm-Buchsen für Kopfhörer und Mikrofon und ein Drehregler für die Lautstärke, der auch als Mute-Taste dient. Der Treiber macht bisher keine Mucken, die Leistung ist sowohl über USB als auch S/PDIF gut (ich bin der Ansicht, eine leichte Verbesserung gegenüber meiner Asus Xonar DS zu hören). Zwischenzeitlich kommt es bei Musikwiedergabe zu leisen Knackgeräuschen im Abstand von ca. 10-20 Sekunden, deren Ursache ich allerdings nicht sicher der Creative zuordnen kann.

Stichwort Yamahas: Bei mir kann ich kein Dröhnen feststellen. Selbst wenn also eines vorhanden ist, ist es nicht störend wahrnehmbar. Sie stehen dabei mit 10 cm Abstand zur Rückwand (und 20° nach innen gerichtet) in einem Raum mit 3,40 m * 3,75 m. Das ist natürlich keine Garantie, dass sie in anderen Räumen bei gleichem Wandabstand nicht doch dröhnen würden. Wäre das doch der Fall, so könntest Du bei denen dank eines Schalters auf der Rückseite die Frequenzen unterhalb von 500 Hz zudem noch in zwei Stufen abschwächen. Generell schätze ich die 50er jedoch als im Tieftonbereich zu schlank ein, als dass die wirklich schnell zu dröhnen beginnen. Bei den größeren HS 80M dürfte das schon anders aussehen, da die im Tieftonbereich tiefer und lauter spielen können.

EIn Hinweis dabei noch: Bei den Yamahas nehmen die Klinkenbuchsen auch symmetrische Signale an. Das kann dazu führen, dass bei Übertragung eines unsymmetrischen Signals (wie es fast alle Soundkarten ausspucken, auch die Focusrite und die Creative) Störgeräusche auftreten können. Dies muss nicht geschehen, und es gibt auch mehrere Wege, das Problem zu lösen, das Risiko von Störgeräuschen wäre jedoch gegeben.

Schönen Abend
der schwarze Quader


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2012)

gecco schrieb:


> Du hast vollkommen recht,und wenn Experten die Monitore gut bewerten, werden die auch nicht schlecht sein,aber das ist wahrscheinlich jammern auf hohem Niveau!
> Zu den
> KRK RP5 ROKIT G2
> laut einem Test,siehe
> ...


 Du wirst zu "Profi"-Produkten immer Tests finden, die Mängel feststellen. Du musst nur rausfinden, woher die schlechten Meinungen rühren: extrem hohe Ansprüche => wenn zB eine HiFi-Zeitschrift testet, bei der 500€-Boxen regelmäßig in der Sektion "Einsteigerklasse" landen, dann darf man sich natürlich nicht wundern, dass da Boxenset mit eingebautem Verstärker für 300€ "durchfallen". Oder auch wenn eine Profi-Zeitung GANZ speziell bewertet, wie neutral die Boxen klingen, denn beim Musikproduzieren darf zB der Bass nicht mal um 5% "zu stark" sein im Vergleich zum "echten" Wert, die Höhen dürfen nicht EINEN kleinen Deut zu unsauber sein usw. - da kann eine fürs Musikhören supergut geeignete Box bei den Testern der Musikerzeitung dann auch mal schlecht bewertet werden. Oder auch wenn es eine Privatmeinung ist und derjenige die 300€-Boxen mit seiner Anlage im Wohnzimmer vergleicht, bei der allein der Verstärker (ist ja bei Nahfeldern mit eingebaut) schon 300€ mehr kostet. 

Oder auch kurz: wird die Referenz (also best of best) mit den Boxen verglichen, oder wird eine faire Preis-Leistungswertung getroffen, und sind die Mängel auch für Consumer interessant oder nur für Tontechniker? 

Außerdem kommen noch Geschmacksfragen dazu. Es gibt zB Leute, die unzufrieden sind, sobald die Boxen nicht die Gläser im Zimmer wackeln lassen, und denen es auf der anderen Seite völlig egal ist, ob zB Gesang und Melodie dumpf und blechern klingen. Bei solchen Zeitgenossen könntest Du selbst eine 10.000-Anlage auffahren: ohne Sub meckern die...


----------



## gecco (12. Januar 2012)

Heute bei Thomann angerufen und die meinten ich soll mir die KRK RP5 G2 statt den Yamahas HS 50 nehmen!
Wegen den Soundkarten bin ich auch noch nicht weiter,bei den PCIe Karten hab ich nur die ersten 2 in meiner Preisklasse(ca. 100 Euro)!
Suchergebnisse - Seite 1
Und bei USB bis ca 100 Euro hätte ich die hier anzubieten!
Suchergebnisse - Seite 1

Ich weiss nur nicht ob es besser ist eine PCIe Asus Xonar DX oder eine von den beiden Links oben zu nehmen,Lautstärkeregler wäre nicht schlecht,zb 
Focusrite Vrm Box wurde mir auch empfohlen,was meint ihr,wenn das Audiointerface natürlich mehr Anschlüsse hätte,hätte ich auch nichts dagegen!

Wer von euch hat noch Soundkarten für Nahfeldmonitore und kann mir einen Tipp geben?


----------



## manizzle (12. Januar 2012)

wieviel budget hast du für die soundkarte übrig?

bis 100€ kann ich dir die project usb box empfehlen, bis 200€ die terratec dmx6fire. die project habe ich, klang sehr gut ausstattung kacke ums mal salopp zu formulieren! die terratec n kumpel, klanglich ca. gleichauf mit der project, dafür aber mehr ausstattungsmöglichkeiten!


----------

